# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  The Welshly Arms Inn

## the$im

A multi-level tavern map I posted long ago at the dundjinni forums. Enjoy!

----------


## Lelldorianx

Wow, talk about timing. I'm playing a game tonight, my DM sent me on a quest to find tavern maps... I think I'm going to keep this one for my own game though, hehe.

This is incredible - I'm really impressed by the basement level's lighting. Do you have links to any other maps you've made? I'm thoroughly impressed by your work. Keep it up!

----------


## lostatsea

Must be a real "INTERESTING" Town. Most Taverns don't have Torture chambers and cells in the basement !!!???

----------


## the$im

xD The inn was meant to be a shady etablissment somewhere along a busy route. The basement is off-limits to the "regular" crowd for obvious reasons. :>
(Btw in case you wondered where the folks park their horses; the stables exist on a different map which I haven't posted yet.)

@lelldorianx: Some of my maps are posted over at the dundjinni forums and there's one more here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...untain-Hideout

----------


## geamon

Very good maps. I think I've seen these before on the Dundjinni forums and they clearly have that Dundjinni feel to them. Just a little too busy for me since I prefer to describe the area and just use the maps as a means to keep track of the tactical situations. But I can definitely see this as product worthy. have some rep!

----------


## Bogie

Great maps, I used them in 2 different games.  The tavern for one game and the dungeon for another.

----------


## dangerdog15

So much detail! I found myself looking at these maps for a while. Wonderful use of lighting. :Cool:

----------


## Thesslian

Very nice.

----------


## ScotlandTom

You've got some wonderfully crafted maps here.  They are a pleasure to look at.

----------


## razcor

Very nice light system the$im.

----------


## Mateus090985

Looks great! You have skill my friend =)

----------


## Cunning Cartographer

Fantastic maps. I generally dont use other peoples maps because I really like making them myself and going with my own ideas, but honestly, I can really see this featuring in my campaign... so good.

----------


## monocules

One of my favorite map sets.  We used it as a center point of a City state of the Invincible Overlord campaign.  Thank you for Sharing it.

----------


## Sereptus

Awesome stuff!! Honestly trying to figure which part of my campaign to put these in!! Keep up the great work!!  :Razz:

----------


## Johs

Excellent Maps, we just created our own "Tavern" maps, and searched the internet for source material and your map was actually the only one we found that we didn't hate! So this map was part of our inspiration

----------


## savedbygrace

Wow, very nice! I agree with Yospech about preferring my own content but this is well made with much detail, I may just use it in my own world. If you don't mind of course.

----------

